

Adioso (YC W09) Finds the Best Deals for Travelers with Flexible Travel Plans - tomhoward
http://lifehacker.com/5627420/adioso-finds-the-best-deals-for-travelers-with-flexible-travel-plans

======
frossie
Judging from the comments on the OP, people are having trouble picking two
airports that work - bit of a shame, to get lifehacker exposure and then
having people shrug and go away. The problem is that I suspect adioso uses
cookies and/or browsing history to figure out an itinerary to suggest (I
received a default search suggestion that was so wacky for anybody except me,
who had indeed done such a search elsewhere), but that suggested itinerary is
practically guaranteed to fail given the small coverage at this point.

It really would be better in this case if there was a bit less cleverness and
the suggested search was one that the engine can actually fulfill.

Anyway, LGW to ATH will work for those who want to try it.

